# ,     ?

## rasta-koy

,         ?
     ! " "  ,        !  .       --  ! 
,  :   *Ϊ  ȯ-2 ϲ  ²  в  Ͳ*  http://poltava.to/news/33017/
,      ,  ,   ,  , ,        !

----------


## Sky

> ,      ,  ,   ,  , ,        !

   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...      ,   ,  -   -    ...    100%      -  ,     ,     ...,  .    

> ?

  ...    .   ""     ...  "    "   ,   ..."  "    ""  , - ,  - ,   .

----------


## rasta-koy

> -  ,     ,     ...,  .

  ,    ,   .  

> ?

   ,      ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *100%*

----------


## Sky

> ,      ?

  ³  .         .

----------

